
List of hackathon tips. How we got $7250 bounties on ETHDenver - lebed2045
https://medium.com/@lebed.2045/list-of-hackathon-tips-how-we-got-7250-bounties-on-ethdenver-b6eb2c9d3e70
======
SkidanovAlex
Congrats again on a stellar performance!

My 2 cents: back in a day when I was going to Angelhacks frequently, we would
show up early and go through all the sponsor booths. The idea was to find a
sponsor that is relatively small (and thus really cares about adoption) and
that has a large prize ($1500+), and completely commit to building on them.
Spend time at their booths, understand their API to the lowest level details,
and build a hack that showcases their strengths.

Since most of the other teams usually just plug the sponsor APIs at the last
moment, someone who was committed is more likely to win the prize.

I won this way $1500+ on 4 different occasions.

